# Can I use this lube on my cube???



## andrewki (Oct 3, 2010)

Can I use CRC 808 Silicone Spray on my Rubik's cube???

I just wanted to check in case it would melt the inside of my cube.


----------



## theace (Oct 3, 2010)

That lube is good. It won't melt your cube. But I would recommend usingTHIS.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah that lube will work fine but there is better but they have to be bought online


----------



## andrewki (Oct 3, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> Yeah that lube will work fine but there is better but they have to be bought online


 
I cant find any decent lube's in Australia, online or not. Could you link me a decent lube (Jigaloo or CRC Heavy Duty is what people have been telling me to get) that I can get in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_GuiShou_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30059


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 3, 2010)

Get Maru Lube, Lubix or CRC Heavy Duty


----------



## theace (Oct 3, 2010)

andrewki said:


> I cant find any decent lube's in Australia, online or not. Could you link me a decent lube (Jigaloo or CRC Heavy Duty is what people have been telling me to get) that I can get in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


 
Get Maru Lube. It gives good results, is quite cheap and the shipping is free.


----------



## eunkuk91 (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry to bump this 8 months old thread but can someone link a good lube on ebay australia...
cause im trying to buy this with a new phone...


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Welcome.html


----------

